# Nanotechnology benefits from volcanoes in the outer solar system



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Nanotechnology benefits from volcanoes in the outer solar system.



> *Mysterious expanding ice crystals in the moons of Saturn and Neptune may be of interest to future developers of microelectronics. Neutron scattering has discovered that methanol crystals that may be found in outer solar system 'ice lavas' have unusual expansion properties. The unexpected finding by a British planetary geologist using neutrons at the Institut Laue-Langevin and the ISIS neutron source will interest developers of 'nano-switches'  single atom thick valves used in micro-electronics at the nano scale.*


-- Tom


----------

